# Hydraulic Brake



## BretonM (1 Jan 2017)

Hello all,
I am buying a bike with mechanical disc brakes but would love to put hydraulic brakes on it. 
Would the process be easy enough to do and will rotor size and brand effect whether I can put it on my bike. 
Thanks.


----------



## BretonM (1 Jan 2017)

BretonM said:


> Hello all,
> I am buying a bike with mechanical disc brakes but would love to put hydraulic brakes on it.
> Would the process be easy enough to do and will rotor size and brand effect whether I can put it on my bike.
> Thanks.


Also could you guys please give me some simple, cheap and effective upgrades that will make a difference to the feel of the bike. 
And for the hydraulic brakes I have a budget of about £100, what type should I get.


----------



## fossyant (1 Jan 2017)

You'd be looking at shimano in that price. Basic Deore are fine. They come ready to fit.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (2 Jan 2017)

What are you buying exactly ?


----------



## BretonM (2 Jan 2017)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> What are you buying exactly ?


A 2009 norco ryde.


----------



## BretonM (2 Jan 2017)

I just want a bike to throw around the local jumps. 
Thanks.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (2 Jan 2017)

I like the Norco's,good bike to upgrade.
fossyant kinda nailed it with the deore suggestion,so go with them for your budget.


----------



## BretonM (2 Jan 2017)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> I like the Norco's,good bike to upgrade.
> fossyant kinda nailed it with the deore suggestion,so go with them for your budget.


Yeah, they look like a simple yet fun bike. 
I was thinking:
•Get Hydraulic Brakes
•New Grips
•New Pedals
•Nicer Tyres.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (2 Jan 2017)

Just remember it's not an out and out trail bike for long trail rides,a bike for an all day shot if you like.
More for short blasts and jumps in the hilly mud sections.


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Jan 2017)

Another vote for Shimano hydraulic discs - one of the company's better products.

They come pre-bled, ready to go.

Hose lengths are the same on most bikes, so it's very unlikely you will need to alter that.

Given the vast majority of braking on a bike is done at the front, a cheaper and simpler option would be to put a hydraulic on the front and leave the back as it is.

One thing you will need to work out before buying is whether the calliper is post mount or side mount.

Other than that, the brake should bolt straight on.

Although as we are talking about working on a bicycle, there might be a little snag or two to overcome somewhere.


----------



## keithmac (2 Jan 2017)

Is there a standard spacing between the mounting lugs?.


----------



## Drago (2 Jan 2017)

Another vote for Deore. Shop around though, as SLX hydro are the bogs dollocks and with luck you might find them for little more, but Deore would also be an excellent choice.


----------



## BretonM (2 Jan 2017)

keithmac said:


> Is there a standard spacing between the mounting lugs?.


I dunno what that means, sorry mate.
Could you inform me.


----------



## keithmac (2 Jan 2017)

BretonM said:


> I dunno what that means, sorry mate.
> Could you inform me.



Just wondering if the distance between the brake caliper mounting lugs on the frame and forks are an industry standard?. 

My Carrera looks like it has and adapter between the frame and calipers (came from the factory like this).

Maybe best to measure between the hole centres to make sure the new caliper will bolt correctly?.


----------



## BretonM (2 Jan 2017)

Okay I see. 
Yeah.


----------



## simon.r (2 Jan 2017)

There are at least 3 standards that I'm aware of - flat mount, post mount and I.S. 

Adaptors are available to fit most brakes to most mounts, but check before you buy!


----------



## Andy_R (2 Jan 2017)

keithmac said:


> Just wondering if the distance between the brake caliper mounting lugs on the frame and forks are an industry standard?.
> 
> My Carrera looks like it has and adapter between the frame and calipers (came from the factory like this).
> 
> Maybe best to measure between the hole centres to make sure the new caliper will bolt correctly?.


The adapter is there to take into account the size of the rotor, and the type of caliper. So if you are buying deore to fit a 160mm rotor setup you would need the appropriate adapter for it (easy to find, just Google them). The hole centres in the frame are an industry standard.


----------



## simon.r (2 Jan 2017)

Andy_R said:


> The hole centres in the frame are an industry standard.



They will be a standard, but there is more than one standard.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Jan 2017)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...gclid=COXoysDGpNECFUGNGwod7xUCNg&gclsrc=aw.ds


You may need to trim the brake pipes as they will be too long unless its a xl frame..
but its very easy with shimano..you may even get the olives in the kit..


----------



## Jody (3 Jan 2017)

Drago said:


> Another vote for Deore. Shop around though, as SLX hydro are the bogs dollocks and with luck you might find them for little more, but Deore would also be an excellent choice.



I've got them and they are indeed a great brake. I can't seem to find any for sale so not sure if they are now discontinued. Evans have some but they are £80 per side which is nearly what I paid for the pair.


----------



## Jody (3 Jan 2017)

meta lon said:


> but its very easy with shimano..you may even get the olives in the kit..



Mine came with a spare pair of olives and barb inserts


----------



## Andy_R (3 Jan 2017)

simon.r said:


> They will be a standard, but there is more than one standard.


Are you being deliberately pedantic and unhelpful? All IS mounts have the same standard, all post mounts have the same standard, and all flush mounts have the same standard. All you need to do is identify the mounting system and obtain the appropriate adapter to suit your rotor size and caliper, for that particular mounting system. There, happy now?


----------



## simon.r (3 Jan 2017)

Andy_R said:


> Are you being deliberately pedantic and unhelpful? All IS mounts have the same standard, all post mounts have the same standard, and all flush mounts have the same standard. All you need to do is identify the mounting system and obtain the appropriate adapter to suit your rotor size and caliper, for that particular mounting system. There, happy now?



No, not trying to be unhelpful at all - quite the opposite. A couple of people on this thread have asked about "standards". Your comment that "the hole centres in the frame are an industry standard" is right of course, but could be read as there being only one standard. My comment about there being more than one standard, whilst possibly being pedantic, was intended to help the OP and anyone else reading this thread avoid a costly mistake by buying calipers without considering what / if adaptors are required. 

I think your last post clarifies the situation nicely


----------

